# spongy floor



## Old Camper 52 (May 28, 2015)

I'm currently shopping for a trailer by R-Vision, Trail Cruiser. I was told by a salesman that the flooring is spongy because that's how they reduced the weight of the trailers. Campers with this type please respond. Thanks. Old Camper 52


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2015)

Answered on your other post Old Camper 52.  Just need to post in one.  Welcome to the forum


----------

